# [TIP] Freebox : TS vers AVI

## tuxdream

Ayant rencontré de nombreuses difficultés pour transformer mes vidéo au format TS issues de ma freebox HD au format AVI, je vous fais part de la seule solution que j'ai fini par trouver :

1) Découper la vidéo pour retenir que la partie souhaitée

```
$ ffmpeg -i MaVideo.ts -ss "hh:mm:ss:xx" -t "HH:MM:SS:XX" -vcodec copy -acodec copy MaVideo.mpg
```

2) Réencoder la vidéo

```
$ ffmpeg -i MaVideo.mpg -acodec ac3 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -vcodec libxvid -b 800k -pass 1 -passlogfile file.log MaVideo.avi

$ ffmpeg -i MaVideo.mpg -acodec ac3 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -vcodec libxvid -b 800k -pass 2 -passlogfile file.log MaVideo.avi
```

La principale difficulté est dû à la résolution utilisée par la Freebox pour l'enregistrement (480x576). Les logiciels comme kdenlive, avidemux ou mencoder modifie le ratio de l'image.

Note : j'ai retenu le format AC3 car la Freebox n'était pas en mesure de lire le format MP3.

----------

